# Bluff Springs WMA info?



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone on the north end of Escambia County have any experience or info they would be willing to share concerning fishing in the sandpit-lakes just off the River in Bluff Springs?


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I call that lake the gravel pit.(the end of bluff springs rd.) I have had some real good days there. Big bass, jack fish, bowfin, even crappie. I caught a 7 lber(bass) in there. There are 3-4 little lakes in that area, I have fished them all, and had good luck most of the time. Some days you cant buy a bite, but I know they are there. I use a small jon boat.(hand load). I have only used lures in there(plastic worm, spinnerbait, etc.) Good luck, tell me how you do.


----------



## deadly dick (Oct 31, 2007)

I used to fish sand washes all the time. Good for really big bass and you can fish them all year long. I used a lot of jigs in the sand washes some can be really deep and hold good structure.


----------



## Ithaca37 (Nov 23, 2007)

Are those public lakes, and is it safe to park a trailer there?


----------



## Gator-1 (Oct 2, 2007)

One of the lakes isn't public- there is a sign at the entrance. However, I know that some will argue access based on"navigable water". I just don't fish it because I know how many bullets I have and I don't know how manysomeonw else wouldhave...These lakes are hot during the spawn though.


----------

